# Working in Dubai



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Amazing how quick things are developing there. I have a few friends also working there. Gerhard, I can give you the e-mail of a coloured girl that I know who's still there........ All I'll say is she's only a friend on my side but from what I've heard.... Wel Gerhard...... sy sal jou breek. :wink: So as jy caramel koors kry pm my.:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Amazing how quick things are developing there. I have a few friends also working there. Gerhard, I can give you the e-mail of a coloured girl that I know who's still there........ All I'll say is she's only a friend on my side but from what I've heard.... Wel Gerhard...... sy sal jou breek. :wink: So as jy caramel koors kry pm my.:


Thanks for the offer but no thanks...

I have enough real South African girls here to keep me busy. lol 

http://picasaweb.google.com/GerhardD101/WorldCupFinalBarastiDubai/photo#s5123749115775052370

Cheers.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello there Gerhard

Have you done any shopping? Not for the normal things available in the malls, but the good stuff like Optics and cameras and so on. I have always heard that Dubai was a good palce to get better prices on that type of equipment and was wondering if you had had a chance to look yet. 

Cheers 
Ryan


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Bushcat said:


> Hello there Gerhard
> 
> Have you done any shopping? Not for the normal things available in the malls, but the good stuff like Optics and cameras and so on. I have always heard that Dubai was a good palce to get better prices on that type of equipment and was wondering if you had had a chance to look yet.
> 
> ...


There is excellent shopping for many things there. Just be careful where you purchase, many places sell copies (knock-offs) for the same price as originals. Especially watches in the gold souk. 

Been there a few times and enjoyed every minute. The place has sure been changing over the last 4-5 years.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

I have enough real South African girls here to keep me busy. lol 

http://picasaweb.google.com/GerhardD101/WorldCupFinalBarastiDubai/photo#s5123749115775052370



Ek sien al die bokkies is sommer gemerk ook. Hoeveel kos 'n jagtrip op daai bokkies. Ons kan dalk volgende jaar se jagtrip eerder Dubai toe reel, of hoe se ek nou.:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> I have enough real South African girls here to keep me busy. lol
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/GerhardD101/WorldCupFinalBarastiDubai/photo#s5123749115775052370
> 
> ...


Meester die girls is duur...

Hier is 'n buite lug bar langs die see wat baie gewild is.

Glas Sprite kos R24.00

Bier :darkbeer: soos Miller light is R40.00 vir 1 

Hier kan jy net Green Hunts doen :wink: op die bokkies maar ek wil nie weet wat die trofee prys is nie. lol

Ek spaar eerder vir volgende jaar se rooibok, Kudu, Blouwildebees, Bosvark, Bosbok, Eland, Zebra en wat ookal die bos vir my gee.

Dit sal goed koper wees. 

Maar hulle se mos kyk is vry en vry is lekker....

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Hello there Gerhard
> 
> Have you done any shopping? Not for the normal things available in the malls, but the good stuff like Optics and cameras and so on. I have always heard that Dubai was a good palce to get better prices on that type of equipment and was wondering if you had had a chance to look yet.
> 
> ...


Ryan,

To be honest with you I hate shopping malls.

I stay out of them as much as posible.

I am sure you can get good prices but then you have to know your product the normal retail price and where to go and look for it.

I personally think the big malls like The Mall of the Emirates witg a ski slope is just to expensive because they target the European and English clients.

The pound and euro is just to strong.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Gerhard,

The prices for beer and non alcohol drinks seems like the same as here in a Disco in Germany.
You can`t believe how expensive the normally live costs are in Germany.
Yesterday I was at a petrol station and must paid 1,42 € for one liter normal petrol, this are around 13,88 Rand.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Hier kan jy net Green Hunts doen :wink: op die bokkies maar ek wil nie weet wat die trofee prys is nie. lol


I hope you don't use drugs to immobilise them... hehe!  With what you are pating for dop, M99 may be more cost effective!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Op daai bokkies werk net een ding ..... steek hulle dood met 'n vleismes !!!!


:dancing:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gerhard,

She will be cheaper, still has her front teeth and does not say DJY!!!!:wink:

Looks like all the nice girls are leaving the country. Luckily I caught mine just in time!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

And its lucky I am married as well...:zip:

Gerhard


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

You take your wife with you?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

No...


----------

